# Baths



## pushoz (Jul 27, 2008)

Really sorry if this is a mad question but I'm 16 weeks pregnant and have not had a bath since ET.  I know it sounds silly but I love lazing in a bath and showers just don't seem to hit the spot.  Is it safe to have a bath?

Pushoz


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Sorry for the delay

You'll be fine to have a bath hun, just not a really hot one x

Take care x


----------

